# Thoughts on a...



## 4t7

1997 Ford Escort wagon? Has like 200,000 miles on it and a messed up strut that owner says just makes the wheel squeal but it still drives fine...

Is this a reliable vehicle? Common probs? Are parts cheap?

Guy wants to trade this car AND $2k for my 1995 chevy conversion van (which I'm currently trying to sell). Or just buy it outright for around $2600-2700. 

Rip off? Sweet deal? Thoughts?

[emoji41]


----------



## Sip

Rip off. Struts are such a huge pain in the ass, and what starts off as just a strut quickly turns into like 30 other things, at least in my experience. There is a reason he is willing to give you 2k in addition to the vehicle, because the vehicle is shit.


----------



## Mankini

Yeah F That Dude. Dont do it!!! Yours is worth a shitload of $$: his is pupu in a can.

Price costs for typical components such as alternators, tune-up kits; starters; etc etc and you shall see.

Youre probably thinkin to save money on gas, n'est pas?


----------



## 4t7

Sip said:


> Rip off. Struts are such a huge pain in the ass, and what starts off as just a strut quickly turns into like 30 other things, at least in my experience. There is a reason he is willing to give you 2k in addition to the vehicle, because the vehicle is shit.


Well he actually doesn't know if it is the strut for sure. Says he hit a really bad pothole and now it has the squeaking sound from the wheel...idfk.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Yeah F That Dude. Dont do it!!! Yours is worth a shitload of $$: his is pupu in a can.
> 
> Price costs for typical components such as alternators, tune-up kits; starters; etc etc and you shall see.
> 
> Youre probably thinkin to save money on gas, n'est pas?



How much do you figure mine is worth? I'm asking $3k for it (it needs brake work, just new lines I think). And yeah, the mpg is pretty attractive as well as $2k.

Only reason I'm considering it is 'cause I can't afford to fix my vans brakes (fuck being poor and unemployed, lol), it's terrible on gas, and if I trade it I'll have a running, high mpg car, and $2k...


----------



## Mankini

Check yours in a Kelly Blue Book. I'd guesstimate yours at around $10k-$15k.
www.autozone.com for brake components....or worst case scenario go to junkyard and pull components there. But only in a worst case scenario.

If you really need that $2k, at least ask the dude if you can take the escort to a mech to get an inspection. I dont trust Escorts.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Check yours in a Kelly Blue Book. I'd guesstimate yours at around $10k-$15k.
> www.autozone.com for brake components....or worst case scenario go to junkyard and pull components there. But only in a worst case scenario.
> 
> If you really need that $2k, at least ask the dude if you can take the escort to a mech to get an inspection. I dont trust Escorts.



Holy Shit, I wish it were worth $10k. It's a 20 year old van so I don't think it's worth that much. But yeah, I would go to a junkyard if I could afford it, but there's not one close where I live anyway. I really just want to sell the thing though, 15 mpg isn't really cutting it for me.


----------



## Mankini

Good luck Brother. Okay yeah take the $$ and the Escort but for Heavens sake 1st thing take that rattletrap pos to a mech and get a 120 point insp. and AAA. Then at least you'll know what is gettin ready to fall off.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Good luck Brother. Okay yeah take the $$ and the Escort but for Heavens sake 1st thing take that rattletrap pos to a mech and get a 120 point insp. and AAA. Then at least you'll know what is gettin ready to fall off.



Thanks [emoji28] idk if I'll actually accept the trade, nothing is set in stone yet. Might just keep my van and see if something better comes along.


----------



## Durp

I say go for it. If she runs good and dosent burn oil. If it is the mazda 4 banger some of those had you will get another 100k atleast out of it. Parts are dirt cheap. Struts and tierods are pretty easy on those if you have ever done one before. I'd take it. I've had 3 high milage escorts that died well after the 400000 mile mark. Little buggers are good well designed cars.


----------



## Mankini

Yeah Look at a Kelly Blue Book in an autoparts store then you'll know what to charge peepz.


----------



## 4t7

JimH1991 said:


> I say go for it. If she runs good and dosent burn oil. If it is the mazda 4 banger some of those had you will get another 100k atleast out of it. Parts are dirt cheap. Struts and tierods are pretty easy on those if you have ever done one before. I'd take it. I've had 3 high milage escorts that died well after the 400000 mile mark. Little buggers are good well designed cars.



Guy says it was a well maintained vehichle and runs good, but it squeaks after hitting a bad pothole. I've never done struts or tierods before but I might be able to manage it. Are those gonna be expwnsive parts? And damnnn, 400,000 miles is alot [emoji15]


----------



## Mankini

Jim91 has more experience with Escorts it seems. But you can google components and price them that way. Lotz of junkyards are online nowadays.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Yeah Look at a Kelly Blue Book in an autoparts store then you'll know what to charge peepz.


Wonder if they'd give that info over the phone...


----------



## Mankini

You betcher bunz they will.  And the best part about yards is you can wheedle em down.


----------



## Durp

Do not buy used struts. Live with the squeak until you can aford to do both the front struts, wheel bearings, tie rod ends, and maybe tie rods.


----------



## 4t7

JimH1991 said:


> Do not buy used struts. Live with the squeak until you can aford to do both the front struts, wheel bearings, tie rod ends, and maybe tie rods.


You said you've had 3 escorts....so how much do you figure I would I be lookin at to replace the struts, tierods, and bearings?


----------



## Durp

I can rebuild the whole front end on one of those in about 4 hours. It will probably take you a whole weekend and an investment into some tools and jackstands.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> You betcher bunz they will.  And the best part about yards is you can wheedle em down.



[emoji1]

Wheedle. 

Never heard that before.


----------



## Durp

Probably a couple hundred bucks if you do all the work. Cheap as hell for all the parts you get for that. Most vehicles would cost you more just for the struts.


----------



## 4t7

JimH1991 said:


> Probably a couple hundred bucks if you do all the work. Chep as hell for all the parts you get for that. Most vehicles would cost you more just for the struts.


Thanks for the info/advice/tips. [emoji41]


----------



## Durp

Make sure you do a compression check tho to make sure the rings and cylinders are in good shape. Also change the transmission fluid first chance you get. The trans is the weak link if you neglect it.


----------



## Mankini

Wow how tha hell'd you get from Canada to Norway that fast?!!


----------



## Mankini

He's right. AAA will cover yer azz should anything run afoul.


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Jim91 has more experience with Escorts it seems.



[emoji16]


----------



## 4t7

voodoochile76 said:


> Wow how tha hell'd you get from Canada to Norway that fast?!!


[emoji89]


----------



## 4t7

JimH1991 said:


> I can rebuild the whole front end on one of those in about 4 hours. It will probably take you a whole weekend and an investment into some tools and jackstands.


I've got tools. Cinderblocks for jack stands [emoji41] and yeah, probably will take a whole weekend to do. I'm no mechanic.


----------



## Mankini

Get you some cheap full coverage, then about a month later, 'Ding' your car pretty bad then use the $$ to fix yer front end.


----------



## Kim Chee

4t7 said:


> 1997 Ford Escort wagon? Has like 200,000 miles on it and a messed up strut that owner says just makes the wheel squeal but it still drives fine...
> 
> Is this a reliable vehicle? Common probs? Are parts cheap?
> 
> Guy wants to trade this car AND $2k for my 1995 chevy conversion van (which I'm currently trying to sell). Or just buy it outright for around $2600-2700.
> 
> Rip off? Sweet deal? Thoughts?
> 
> [emoji41]



I hear if you have a 90's Escort with over 150k miles and still running that Ford will give you a brand new Ford GT when you make a commercial for them advertising their product.

fyi: that escort should have died 50k miles ago with good maintenance.


----------



## Durp

Ford escorts have been the most reliable vehicles I've ever owned hands down. I had an 84 wagon for a while that got 42mpg highway. Cost me $60 in gas to get from cleveland to albany. They are great in the snow too. The only other car I have had with cheaper parts was an old school vw bug, but that needed constant tweaking.


----------



## Durp

Also get a chiltons manual.


----------



## Mankini

Jim You wanna talk Fords Baby I had an 82 Country Squire with seating for 8. I dont like little, hot, high-compression engines...And I hate struts. Theyre a pain and a half and you need a compressor etc to work on em.

I'm more of a Mopar man myself. And I like boats: I also had a 62 Imperial with a 413....His Chevy parts are only gonna be nothin compared to other alternatives.


----------



## Kim Chee

JimH1991 said:


> Ford escorts have been the most reliable vehicles I've ever owned hands down.



It is not common to find Escorts still running with 200k miles. It is common to find honda and toyota cars with 200k miles and running strong with only routine maintenance.

Of course parts are cheap, they made like 50 gazillion of them with oem, aftermarket and salvage parts flooding the market.

http://jalopnik.com/5852681/man-shows-remarkable-stamina-driving-honda-accord-for-one-million-miles?newlayout=on&typography=on&utm_expid=66866090-44.SjaDDoGFTVKn-lZpZf7rDQ.4&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/*Man shows remarkable stamina driving Honda Accord f*







"Million Mile Joe" LoCicero finally hit one million miles in his 1990 Honda Accord this past weekend and the fine folks at Honda rewarded him with a parade and, more importantly, a brand new Honda Accord. You know, so he'll stop giving people the wrong idea.

The key to LoCicero's staying power? He's a master auto technician who has to drive great distances across New England so he makes sure to change all fluids regularly. He has notebooks full of details on tire rotations, oil changes, and even every fill-up.

He claims the engine and transmission are original, but admits the fuel pump blew at 741,000 miles. Seeing his car towed apparently elicited laughter from his kids.


To make sure he took the new car and thus discourage other people from realizing their Hondas can drive so many miles with proper maintenance, Honda brought Miss Maine USA along to give him the keys.

Here's to another million miles Joe. Even if it is in another beige mid-size sedan.


***Didn't mean to get off topic...yeah, gas guzzler and poor traveler don't mix.


----------



## 4t7

4t7 said:


> [emoji16]


*crickets chirping*

[emoji16]


----------



## Jaguwar

Get a pre-purchase inspection on the Escorts.. It'll cost you around $100-$150 (I know, it's a lot, but still Dave you thousands in the long run) 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## 4t7

Got a guy coming to look at my van. He offered $2600. But fuck, I'm second guessing wether I should really sell my vehicle/home now. My dog also lives with me in van. Honestly not sure what to do...I don't have the money to fix the brakes is kinda why I'm trying to sell it. Maybe I should go ahead and sell it and buy a betfer mpg mini-van or something. 

IDFK

[emoji27]


----------



## Jaguwar

Well, you could l for and hopefully find did replacement vehicle first, maybe? Timing is everything. 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## 4t7

Jaguwar said:


> Well, you could l for and hopefully find did replacement vehicle first, maybe? Timing is everything.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk.


Yeah, thats what I'm gonna do I think. Lookin' at mini vans that get like 30-35 mpg, which is way better than the 15-20 I'm getting now.


----------

